# Old usernames?



## Spoon

It seems like most people change their username until they're happy with it or their interests change. Add that to the fact that TCoD has had multiple forum moves and has been around for who knows how long, it seems like a thread dedicated to listing your old usernames would be a great nostalgia fest and have a bunch of wonderful 'Wait, you were sakuraloverkitty7636?' moments. 

 As for myself, I registered at the IF forums as Zyronixx and quickly changed it to Zironixx after I discover that Zyronixx had results on Google while the alternate didn't. After the forum move to the first VB forums, I used the username Wolfie, because I was such a dork back then. Sometime later, I decided the ridiculously long Oddly Hydraulic, Kay¿ was a better option. I finally and thankfully settled with the much shorter Spoon after having a sudden spark of inspiration after picking up a spoon to eat some instant ramen. I forgot my password to the Spoon account and made an alternate account called Spoon-Fork. I managed to remember my old password, which got me into the position of having two accounts. >: Then TCoD imploded. The second and current VB forums were created and I registered as Spoon. (I've had a few other usernames, but I don't really think they're noteworthy.)


----------



## Green

Lots.

OreosFTW -> Zapdos -> Green -> Fish and Ships -> Green -> OKUTANK -> Green -> KronoGreen -> St. Christopher

Seven names, nine if you count duplicates.


----------



## Autumn

I was G-Mew on IF, then ZigZag on the first vB, and then Crystalline Pikachu later on that vB, and then I changed to Leafpool shortly before the forums imploded and then I registered as Leafpool on the new vB and have been Leafpool ever since.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

My original username was Kam.

I briefly changed it to Character of the Day for the Rocket Takeover.

Then I changed it to Kammington.

It will be changed to Karkat Vantas when the admins stop being lazy and finally get those name changes done.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I was Nozomi on old VB for a bit, but then changed it to Ketsu as I matured a bit. I kept Ketsu after the old fourms imploded.

Please don't use the Wayback Machine to look me up. For the love of God, _don't look me up._ Or forget about what I was like then. orz


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

blastoise428 –> Blastoise428 –> Blastoise

I also changed to Butch during that anime character thingy.


----------



## Clover

I was one thing before MidnightSaboteur, on pre-explosion vB.

_No one will ever know._


----------



## Stormecho

...I was always Stormecho. *fails* I like the username, and thus never felt the need to change it.


----------



## Ruby

Finally!  I was waiting for a thread like this.  Everyone post here, please, so that I can work out who you all are.


----------



## Pwnemon

Everywhere I go, Pwnemon. I had to think for an hour to come up with that name, though.


----------



## Ruby

Sticky'd.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I was one thing before MidnightSaboteur, on pre-explosion vB.
> 
> _No one will ever know._


_I know_. I remember because you were using that name during the ToS mafia I ran (or at least you started with it, you might've changed it mid-game). I still have the logs. I have _records_.

Does this knowledge give me ultimate power over you and the ability to have you jump to satisfy my every whim?

Uh the only other name I've ever used on TCoD is Phoenixsong, which isn't really "old" because I still use that in a bunch of other places (there was Giovanni during the Team Rocket thing, though). I do have about a bajillion other usernames/usernames I'd like to use, but they're all for other sites because inconsistency is fun.


----------



## Missile

Mine was a very simple change. I just took the underscore out of my name is all, nothing special. I really like my username, and I use it everywhere I go now. 

Though, if I had registered a few years ago, my username would have probably been something like Darkblast or AshleyTheCharmander. Those were two usernames that I used a lot back then when I was a mega noob. I came up with my current username in January of 2009.


----------



## Zuu

oh boy here we go

yuubokumindesu_nomad or something; no, I have no idea why.
Desu; yes I was really "Desu". I'm terrible.
Dezz'uu; herp so original 
Dezzuu; lost the apostrophe
Zuu

I have other usernames but they're secret.


----------



## Aisling

The farthest back I wish for you guys to remember me is Meganstaek, but if you remember that chances are you remember my names before that and how retarded I was. :C


----------



## surskitty

surskitty, Floop, surskitty, James.


----------



## Stormecho

You were Floop? I had no idea~

I totally looked up to you back when I first joined, and thought you were awesome


----------



## Silver

I used to have the username eevee123. I...I don't know what I was thinking. I used to use it alot on other sites, but now I prefer Silver. I've never changed it after that.


----------



## Zhorken

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I was one thing before MidnightSaboteur, on pre-explosion vB.
> 
> _No one will ever know._


I remember your DMFA dook-pancake avatar and I'm pretty sure your name was like Blitz or something.



I was Fyxwiq or something forever ago.  Like, 2004 ago.


----------



## Diz

Surskitty, weren't you Skoots at one point or am I just crazy?

I've always been _Ditto_, from way back before the implosion, and until recently here. It was from when I ran a Pokemon Fansite, but when I left that career behind me I became Diz Wizzer, and any variants, like Diz or DizWiz.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Zhorken said:


> I remember your DMFA dook-pancake avatar and I'm pretty sure your name was like Blitz or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I was Fyxwiq or something forever ago.  Like, 2004 ago.


Blitz? You sure that's her? That's not the name I remember, unless she actually had two embarrassing names she wishes people would forget.


----------



## Ruby

I've been Ruby since I joined, although I did consider choosing Sapphire instead.  _How different the world might have been._


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Only Zackrinian


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I've always been Arylett Dawnsborough, since I first joined this place. 

Although briefly, due to complaints of my name being too long, I changed it to just Arylett. After the forums crashed though, I decided that I felt like something was missing without the "Dawnsborough," so I reinstated it back. (I still use Arylett in places where Arylett Dawnsborough is too long or where they make you use an underscore for more than one word though.) I had a thought of changing it to Arylett Charnoa one time too, but... Dawnsborough had grown on me, so I canceled the request before it ever happened. It's really odd for me to keep a name for so long... nearly three years or so. I used to change my names obsessively in other places, but I guess I've found one I'm really satisfied with.


----------



## Mewtwo

...green was oreos?

Anyways, Mewtwo is the only name I use on TCoD. Everywhere else, I'm Mystarious.


----------



## surskitty

Stormecho said:


> You were Floop? I had no idea~
> 
> I totally looked up to you back when I first joined, and thought you were awesome


Yeah?  I thought it was fairly common knowledge.

What, and you don't now?





Diz said:


> Surskitty, weren't you Skoots at one point or am I just crazy?


No, I've just been surskitty.  'skoots' is a nickname.


----------



## Stormecho

No, I still do! But you posted some guide on how not to get your ass kicked on the forums and I loved it so much~

Also, you were the first mod I saw around for a while, and thus you were the first to have a halo of awesomeness in my weird perceptions. x3 I was a nooblet back then, though. Don't worry, you're still awesome and looked up to.


----------



## Mercy

When I first joined about 5 or so years ago, I was Meche, then I quickly turned that to Mercedes. (I wasn't very original back then, now that I think about it) And then I got bored of that name so I changed it to Mercy.


----------



## RavenMarkku

Back before the forums asploded, I changed my name a few times. There were others, but all I remember are:

Dusk 'till Dawn - Not sure why.
Hysterical Markku - One of my more common names, I use variations of it almost everywhere.
Calyx - Pretty cool name that I saw on some webpage. Can't remember.

Then when the forums came back I was known as Markku V, and now I'm Manic Fame. :D


----------



## Zhorken

Kratos Aurion said:


> Blitz? You sure that's her? That's not the name I remember, unless she actually had two embarrassing names she wishes people would forget.


Oh are you thinking of that other, alliterative name?  SomethingSonata?  I think?  I know she had one and Sireafi had one and at least one of them was a Sonata...

EDIT: No, it was Solar_Serenade_, and that one was Sireafi.  Umm.
EDIT2: Ancient #tcod logs point to Midnight having been LunarLullaby.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I was thinking LunarLullaby, yeah. No idea who Blitz is/was.


----------



## Flora

Uh, I _was_ Flora and Ashes until recently, changed it since it was a bit too long and plus it sorta reminded me of my semi-noobish days (oh good god) That's...the only username I've ever used _here_.


----------



## Tarvos

Bulbasaur, Comrade Bulbasaur

Altmer

Watershed


----------



## Zora of Termina

The only one I ever remember using here was Wind of Darkness for a month when I first joined before the crash. I changed it to this and never bothered changing it again.


----------



## Flareth

I....I changed my name so often when I was younger.

The only two names I can remember from back then are The Ninja Pikachu and One Winged Kitten.

But Flareth is now how I go, will probably not change anytime soon.


----------



## Green

Mewtwo said:


> ...green was oreos?


Yep.


----------



## Wargle

I had my orignal username *witheld because I hate it*

then Brock for the Anime thing.

Now Hidan because he is awesome and I have nothing else to change to.

Brock was a good name for me though, I liked it alot.


----------



## Coloursfall

I signed up as ShinyPorygon waaaaay before the forum asploded, then changed it to FullMetal.  Then I became *lacks cookies* due to the "Post here and and admin will change your username to something random" thread a while back. The "Cookies" bit stick, and when I could change it back, I became Full Metal Cookies. I stayed that for 2-3 years or so, signed up as it again after the asplosian, then recently changed it to Big Red Cherry Bomb since I've started using it more places.

so:

ShinyPorygon -> FullMetal -> *lacks cookies* -> Full Metal Cookies -> Big Red Cherry Bomb

yup.


----------



## Dannichu

I've been Dannichu since I was about eleven years old and on the very earliest incarnations of Mew's Hangout and Butterfree's Pokemon Site. Christ, that's a _decade_. o.o

It takes me a ridiculously long time to adjust to people having new names, and I never know which names to use for people who change them frequently.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Ohgod if anyone remembers someone by the name of ScooterWartortle/NewbieWartortle, I apologize profusely :c

Then I came up with this and it should change to Typhy whenever opal has time.


----------



## Tailsy

OH FUCK ARE YOU SERIOUS

er

HellFlameVulpix (I may have added spaces)
DemonicKyuukon (ugh)
[I think I had several in-between here, but I don't remember a lot of them and they were mostly on the original Conforums.]
Tails Fox
Tailsy
Feiminn (I don't... remember where this came from.)
Srebra (I actually created this for Gaia, iirc.)
Neoranto
Jessie (of course!)
@kyukon
erufuun

Yeah I'm at a loss.


----------



## opaltiger

Jessie said:


> OH FUCK ARE YOU SERIOUS
> 
> er
> 
> HellFlameVulpix (I may have added spaces)
> DemonicKyuukon (ugh)
> [I think I had several in-between here, but I don't remember a lot of them and they were mostly on the original Conforums.]
> Tails Fox
> Tailsy
> Feiminn (I don't... remember where this came from.)
> Srebra (I actually created this for Gaia, iirc.)
> Neoranto
> Jessie (of course!)
> @kyukon
> erufuun
> 
> Yeah I'm at a loss.


You forgot Violetstream. And a few others, I think. Also, interestingly, "srebra" means "silver" in Slovenian.

Note: you will _never_ stop being Tailsy.

edit: I have always been, and will continue to be, opaltiger.


----------



## Butterfree

> Feiminn (I don't... remember where this came from.)


And _that_ is "shy" in Icelandic. I've always sort of wondered where you got that from.

I've always been Butterfree, except for the time I changed my name to "Lady Butterfree" to go with "Lord Nidokingu" when I was still with him. Also known as Dragonfree or antialiasis, but both of those are newer names than Butterfree, which I originally made up for the Mew's Hangout guestbook.


----------



## Tailsy

I think I did take 'Srebra' from Slovenian! But I honestly thought I'd made Feiminn up until you pointed that out. :(


----------



## nastypass

Jessie said:


> I think I did take 'Srebra' from Slovenian! But I honestly thought I'd made Feiminn up until you pointed that out. :(


... man, and here I was thinking it was something in Gaelic.  :(


----------



## Jolty

I've been Jolty since I joined conforums 7 years ago

I changed to IceDragonJolty somewhere during invisionfree though and like. That's it :B


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used to be RespectTheBlade, and am waiting to get my name changed back to RespectTheBlade.

And, after it gets changed back, I'll probably stay as RespectTheBlade.


----------



## Phantom

Charizard2K ------> Phantom97 --------> Charizard2K (came back) ------> Phantom


On other forums I am known as WillNeverBlinkAgain, and Not So Silent One. (More commonly nasa)


----------



## Tailsy

Jolty said:


> I've been Jolty since I joined conforums 7 years ago
> 
> I changed to IceDragonJolty somewhere during invisionfree though and like. That's it :B


Shut up, PyramidWanker. :|


----------



## Tarvos

Dannichu said:


> I've been Dannichu since I was about eleven years old and on the very earliest incarnations of Mew's Hangout and Butterfree's Pokemon Site. Christ, that's a _decade_. o.o
> 
> It takes me a ridiculously long time to adjust to people having new names, and I never know which names to use for people who change them frequently.


Just use Altmer, I only used Watershed because I needed a replacement name when I got banned


----------



## Minish

Ahah. Hah. Yeah.

I had so many I can't even remember them. I think I joined here as Yasu, changed it about 30 times, used Perish Song, used Minish (which was my username back on Mew's Hangout around 2004) and then eventually changed it to Cirrus, which is now even the name I use in my head.


----------



## Minkow

Back when I was a ten year old who really had no creativity I was Vaporeon~. And then I became Callisto for a reason I still don't know, and finally I ditched that account due to some difficulties and switched to Minkow when I finally matured and got my head back.
I plan on being Minkow for a very long time.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Butterfree said:


> And _that_ is "shy" in Icelandic. I've always sort of wondered where you got that from.
> 
> I've always been Butterfree, except for the time I changed my name to "Lady Butterfree" to go with "Lord Nidokingu" when I was still with him. Also known as Dragonfree or antialiasis, but both of those are newer names than Butterfree, which I originally made up for the Mew's Hangout guestbook.


you were butterfwee for a bit!


----------



## Yarnchu

So uh, I've probably had a dozen or so names from waaaay back when I first discovered the internet and went to Gametalk, but one day I used superyoshi888 and had a password that was easy to remember, so I signed up using it at various other places, including TCoD. About a year ago I started hating myself for this cause superyoshi888 is just incredibly noobish. So, when I signed up at other forums I started going as vaporchu8(the 8 was just a carryover) and then I just dropped the 8. If the forums ever implode again or I decide to change my name, I'll probably just shorten it to vchu, cause its comfy and easy to wear short and simple, plus sounds nicer when said aloud than vaporchu does.

Also random trivia for anyone that cares(which they probably don't!): vaporeon + pichu, cause they are in my top 3 Pokemon! Number one goes to Charizard, but that would make the name even more convoluted. Also, I believe "vaporchu" as a name spawned shortly before/after I initially joined TCoD(before it exploded on us) for a forum I made that...I made just to have a forum. Again, I was noobish and probably had some weird expectation that I'll become someone notable in the Pokemon fandom or something.


----------



## ultraviolet

Watershed said:
			
		

> Bulbasaur, Comrade Bulbasaur
> 
> Altmer
> 
> Watershed


you forgot Gamma Ray! although that was only used really briefly iirc.

um. I've always been ultraviolet! I... like my username? :x


----------



## Jolty

Jessie said:


> Shut up, PyramidWanker. :|


USERNAMES FROM JJHF DO NOT COUNT LEAVE ME ALONE
fffffff you're still Tailsy there I can't turn this back on you :'(


----------



## Tailsy

Jolty said:


> USERNAMES FROM JJHF DO NOT COUNT LEAVE ME ALONE
> fffffff you're still Tailsy there I can't turn this back on you :'(


_fu fu fu fu_

mhm 
BOW TO ME AND MY... TERRIBLE NAMING RECORD


----------



## nothing to see here

I've only ever had one username on the current version of the forums so far, but on the previous one I was Captain Mofocious.

Yeah, I don't change usernames often.


----------



## Clover

Zhorken said:


> Oh are you thinking of that other, alliterative name?  SomethingSonata?  I think?  I know she had one and Sireafi had one and at least one of them was a Sonata...
> 
> EDIT: No, it was Solar_Serenade_, and that one was Sireafi.  Umm.
> EDIT2: Ancient #tcod logs point to Midnight having been LunarLullaby.





Kratos Aurion said:


> I was thinking LunarLullaby, yeah. No idea who Blitz is/was.


no jesus christ get out all of you

[destroys all things on the internet from more than five years ago that can be traced to me]

... this includes Neopets and ff.net. Overall plus for humanity, I'd say.


----------



## Tarvos

ultraviolet said:


> you forgot Gamma Ray! although that was only used really briefly iirc.
> 
> um. I've always been ultraviolet! I... like my username? :x


yorkey was me too yes, but those were just alts and rightfully deleted


----------



## Not Meowth

I have had the same username everywhere ever because I'm too lazy to think of one that does not suck \o/

Except the time when I ragequit TCoD for no discernible reason and then came back a month later for no discernible reason as Meowth and then the forums exploded and I went back to my first username and tried to be not as stupid
I have considered going back to Meowth but meh


----------



## Anomaly 54

chamander1
---V---
charizard1
---V---
chomania
---V---
pichu chris
---V---
cheatmaster
---V---
Haunter1
---V---
Cheatmaster
---V---
Pichu Chris
---V---
Absoul
---V---
252 Reluctant Saviour


But I still only use Haunter1 for Turquoise, Absoul and Sunhawk for anything not Pokémon, Pichu Chris for Pichu Bros Forums (long dead, but I like the name, so) and then 252 for Halo stuff

And of course, Cheatmaster is my all-around awesomeness account.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I was Chibs on the old forum(the one before the crash, not the... oldy oldforum of old). Anyone remember me? ...hopefully not.
After that, I've stayed with Worst Username Ever here, because it's awesome. I have/had several other usernames on other sites though, like Chaletica, Zanreo and Hoppip.


----------



## Not Meowth

Meowth said:


> I have considered going back to Meowth but meh


Okay disregard that.


----------



## Silver

I am now known as...SILVERFALCON!! Not a big change but...eh.

eevee123-Silver-SilverFalcon(this is only temporary though!)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Blade's Back.

The keen observer will notice I inserted spaces, so it goes like this:
RespectTheBlade->FallOut Blade->Respect The Blade


----------



## -Chris-

I was originally uncchris.  

I switched to Chris when the InvisionFree forums were made.  I added the dashes to my name on this forum because the name Chris was already taken (I'm still mad about this).

I used a different name when Mew's Hangout swithced to phpBB, but now I can't remember it.


----------



## Dave Strider

I used to be Psymon.


----------



## Luxcario

I was first FatLuxray, then I was Luxcario, then I was TS (Throwing Stars). Most people know me as Luxcario.


----------



## mewtini

Joined as Mewtini, changed to Indigo, to Mewtini, to Psychtini, and now Mewtini.

Most people know me from when I was originally Mewtini, but I think more people call me Indigo.


----------



## Zero Moment

Legendaryseeker99

That's it.


I'm Seeker at MSPA Forums, though.


----------



## DarkAura

First DarkAura, then Rizadon, but Rizadon sucked, so I'm back to DarkAura. (is there a rule about posting on topics that are too old?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

On Cheatsguru I was DarkraiGirl007. 

I was that on another site, too, but then I got obsessed with Bleach and changed it to Ulquiorra with these fancy little stars around the name, so it looked like  ※Ulquiorra※. 
And I got tired of looking for stars, so I changed it to Ulqi-chan. 
And kept it over here. Fwee.


----------



## DarkAura

^I was there! X3! I was Pikamander on Cheatsguru, Pokemon4ever on BG, changd it to Tokine on BG, then changed it to Kagome on BG. X3!


----------



## mewtini

It's stickied. It is never too old to post on.

If it wasn't, we would all be warned or something (infracted).

I feel like it's worth stating that newer members will be very easily recognized. :x


----------



## surskitty

Mewtini said:


> It's stickied. It is never too old to post on.


Ughhhhh this is why I hate the bumping rule.

It's a thread that remains relevant regardless of how old it is.  It's not to do with it being a sticky; it's to do with not being time-sensitive.


----------



## mewtini

Oh, well, I heard that stickies are never outdated from Negrek. That was an ASB sticky though so I don't know.


----------



## surskitty

Right, they aren't.  It's just that quite a lot of threads that aren't stickies are also never outdated.


----------



## mewtini

Ah, alright then. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Autumn

when I joined (nov 2005) I was G-Mew, then ZigZag, then Crystalline Pikachu, then Leafpool, and now Polymetric Sesquialtera.

Polymetric Sesquialtera is a reference to an inside joke that me and my crush had about a year ago, I guess it's a bit outdated now because I have a boyfriend (who _isn't_ the person I had this inside joke with) but my names on the other two forums I'm on are Multiphonics and Lilt (inside jokes in the same vein) and I'm too lazy to change any of them so eh.


----------



## Monoking

I used to be spunky the raichu with no capitalization because I hit the caps lock at the wrong time, lol.


----------



## Ever

I was Everglider 225, then Everglider, then FyreSkai, and now Holly Day. I think I'll change it back to Everglider though.


----------



## Cerberus87

How do you change your name? I don't want to but would like to know how.


----------



## Scohui

User CP>Edit Email, Password and Username.

YAY!


----------



## spaekle

I think I joined here as *Muffin* (if anyone remembers me from back then I am so sorry). 

Then when D/P came out I decided to change my name to *Poffin* just to be cute or something. 

Then I tacked the world Blueberry onto it for some reason I can't remember and became *BlueberryPoffin*. 

Then I can't remember if I went by *Oddberry* before being *Spaekle Oddberry* or not, but one did come before the other. 

Then I decided Oddberry was too lolrandomXD and decided to just be *Spaekle*. 

EDIT: *Eelektrik Barbarella* was a bad pun based off a Duran Duran song. 

And *technosexual* was kind of a spur-of-the-moment thing, I might change it again here soon. Possibly back to Spaekle because everyone here still calls me that anyway.


----------



## Luxcario

And now....I'm Luxcario again. Almost everyone on these forums who know me call me Luxcario, Lux, or LC


----------



## Zexion

I joined as Timeline4All. 

_Guess I just like Time._


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Lesse, This username I have was my first, then I switched to FallOut Blade, Then Respect The Blade, and now back to this. Not much change.


----------



## Noctowl

Raventrainer~Pikeevee~Grey Zangoose~ Lombre~VeryDibThnx~Ruffledfeathers~Scraggy~Derpy

Probably some others but oh well.


----------



## Abwayax

I was Number 100. I chose this username because I have the userid 100 on this current incarnation of the forum. Aren't I clever?

From 2004 until 2009 I was known as Abwayax. Please never call me that anymore.

In 2004 I was Professor Glitch. That was the name I signed up under back in the Conforums era, although I only posted a couple of times.
I was also sometimes known as Nemesis. This comes from a line of dialogue in "Yu-Gi-Oh! Dark Duel Stories" where Kaiba calls the player his nemesis. I got this game for my birthday in 2003 and thoroughly enjoyed it, despite it making no sense and not following the rules of the actual game.


----------



## Luxcario

And now, thanks to Viki, I'm Rarity.


----------



## Momo(th)

Not here, but I used to be called "Singular". Don't ask why.


----------



## Professor Wesker

When I first joined, I had the name SneaselLover, mainly due to being a repressed/hormonal Poképhile. I felt a bit embarassed about the name and changed it to Mah Boi. It stuck, but I played the Pokémon Ranger games, and changed my name to Mr. Kincaid, the best character in those games.


----------



## Solstice

Let's see. 

Explosion>Xero the Echidna>Creed>Cypher>Solstice, I believe.


----------



## ElectricTogetic

I used to be called One Mew, but then I took an arrow to the knee both of the personality quizzes and discovered that I had changed from a Psychic Mew to an Electric Togetic.  so I changed my name to that.  On most non-Pokemon gaming sites, I call myself YoshiPikminz.  At school, my friends call me Yoshi (like the nintendo character, but I'm not sure if that counts as a username).


----------



## Spatz

I've been here for quite a stink, on and off maybe, but in the end I've rarely had an inclination to change my username, and have only used:

Eon Spirit, Dapper Deathclaw, and Richard the Cincinno. Alternating Eon Spirit between each of the others.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Previous names that I remember: Solace, Maji, Shit (yes, really), and Thunderbird.


----------



## BCM

I've always just been BlackChaosMew, but can't recall what happened to my old account on here so that's why this one is BCM. It's been years


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I was briefly Harambe before switching back to Kung Fu Ferret


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

This is one of few places where I've managed to stick to a single username. 
I've only ever been RedRum.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I don't really have serious user names older than the one i'm using. xD

Jirachu was my first serious online screen name, and, even after about 16 years, it just.....stuck. I'm a sucker for how kawaii this name is :3

And after all these years i still adore pikachu and jirachi too though jirachi is no longer my second favorite pokemon.....now its lucario *cuz of korrina* :P but jira is still way up there!


----------

